# Receptor dmx para dimmer



## gervit (Ago 31, 2009)

Necesito construir un receptor de dmx de por lo menos 12 canales, mejor mas, y que la salida sea entre 0 y 10v. 
ya contrui el emisor, una interfase para el puerto paralelo, pero me esta costando conseguir el receptor.
los circuitos que consegui buscando por internet no los puedo realizar ya que no consigo los integrados, como ser el atmega8515, en otro circuito consigo el microcontrolador ( pic16f876) pero no los conversores D/A, dac8800.
Si alguien sabe como reemplazar dichos integrados le agradeceria su información.
O si alguien sabe de otros circuitos receptores que conviertan dmx a analogico me vendria muy bien.
Tambien si alguien necesita algun circuito de los que encontre por internet los subo.
Por ahi con ayuda de alguien que le interese y que maneje mejor el tema de programcion y de dmx podriamos diseñar algo con los pic que mas se consiguen, como ser 16f84, 16f628, 16f876, etc.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## rofa (Sep 1, 2009)

mira yo mucho de electronica no se, pero un amigo de este foro me paso un esquema que hizo kmpos. Es para 10 canales nada mas.


----------



## gervit (Sep 1, 2009)

Gracias rofa por tu rapida respuesta, ya pude bajar los archivos y en cuanto tenga un tiempito empiezo a hacer algunas pruebas en protoboard y lo voy comentando.

Aca dejo tambien algunos links con receptores dmx tambien llamados demultiplexores:
http://users.skynet.be/epatix/dmx_4ch_rx.htm
http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/demux.htm
http://www.qsl.net/n5tle/
http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Learning/DMX
http://www.geocities.com/ph_zone/Digi_Pack/Digi_Pack.html
http://www.dv-fansler.com/Computer Lights/dmx_dimmer.htm
http://www.dmcole.net/index.php/hennes-dmx-transceiver/
http://www.digital-enlightenment.de/dimmer.htm


----------



## rofa (Sep 1, 2009)

yo ando buscando un controlador rgb dmx, tenes visto algo?


----------



## gervit (Sep 2, 2009)

necesitas controlador, receptor o ambas cosas? el controlador es el emisor dmx y  eso se puede hacer con una pc mas interface, si la qures yo hice una interface que funciona.
Si queres realizar el controlador sin pc te voy a buscar porque creo que vi algo por ahi.


----------



## RORO (Sep 2, 2009)

YO he buscado un circuito como el que llevan los focos par 56 de ld , este seria el receptor ¿ me parece? 
ojala posteen el circuito y el pcb para armar algo


----------



## rofa (Sep 2, 2009)

yo tengo el controlador de la compu,lo que queiro es un receptor dmx para armar un tipo par 56 de leds. osea ese receptor que tenes vos me vendria perfecto.


----------



## gervit (Sep 2, 2009)

Estoy en eso, me esta costando conseguir pic16f84 de 20Mhz, sino voy a probar con el de 4Mhz y ahi les cuento.

Si creo que serviria para controlar tachos de led rgb, no lo se, usarias 3 canales nada mas supongo.
Yo lo necesito para par64 pero lamparas de filamento.


----------



## rofa (Sep 2, 2009)

si lo que nesesitas vos es lo anterior que postee. despues contame cuando tengas novedades del de leds. yo te cuento con 3 canales que controlen intensidad de cada color estas bien, pero si pudiera haber un 4 canal que controle intensidad general y strobo, como es mi flash de led(comprado). seria genial.
de donde sos, a ver si te puedo recomendar alguna lado para conseguir ese pic.


----------



## gervit (Sep 3, 2009)

Mira en esta pagina, hay algo sobre control de leds, aunque el circuito que posteaste te puede servir me parece para leds.
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=12494.0

Estoy en Parana- Entre Rios- Argentina


----------



## gervit (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola gente, quiero comentarles que construi en protoboar el circuito dmx dimer con los dos pic 16f84 y funciona.
En la salida probe con leds y resistencias, me falta probar con triacs.
Lo que noto es que a medida que subo de canales los leds empiezan a parpadear y no se a que se debe.
No conozco mucho de dmx, recien estoy investigando, si alguien sabe porque ocurre esto me gustaria saberlo.
Lo estoy probando con una interface por puerto paralelo ( manolator).


----------



## rofa (Sep 8, 2009)

escucha si sucede lo siguiente esta bien, del 0 al 127 es dimmer y del 128 al 254 es parpadeo cada vez mas rapido, es esto o que sucede?

que voltaje te da en la salida? hiciste el que yo te pase, no?

y no conosco nada serca de donde estas vos.


----------



## RORO (Sep 9, 2009)

rofa ,por lo que se en las mesas digitales que trabajan  con dmx , y que he tenido por ejemplo un unos proyectorec robotizados al subir el potenciometro deslizante de la mesa 
me van cambiando los colores que proyecta , pero al llegar al final del recorrido estos pasan o a cambiar todos , osea la ruleta de colores gira rapido y pasan todos o simplemete empieza el efecto stroboscopico
saludos



gervit dijo:


> Mira en esta pagina, hay algo sobre control de leds, aunque el circuito que posteaste te puede servir me parece para leds.
> http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=12494.0
> 
> Estoy en Parana- Entre Rios- Argentina



hola gervit
serial tan gentil en postear un pcb del circuito que tienes , en pdf yo lo hago con el expresspcb 
como mencione necesito un receptor dmx de 4 canales con algun pic conocido y no tan dicifil de encontrar como los atmel que he visto en paginas europeas , creo que tu estas muy aventajado en tu proyecto

gracias


----------



## gervit (Sep 9, 2009)

Si rofa hice el que vos subiste con los pic16f84.
Si el dimer anda, pero hay parpadeo, desde el canal 3 o 4.
Es decir, dimer con parpadeo, por ahi mejora si le ajusto en el setup del programa que uso (malator) modifico el rate y loop de la salida dmx.
Que opinan?


----------



## rofa (Sep 9, 2009)

ya se a que te referis, tenes un pequeño parpadeo, como si fuera intermitencia en los leds?
si es eso es porque los leds cuando los dimerisas, pasa eso, no se por qué pero yo tengo un panel de leds y cuando los dimerizo como que titilan, pero apenas, osea no llega a ser un strobo, si es esto lo que te pasa, no te hagas ningun problema, cuando lo armes bien, no creo que vallas a tener estos problemas.

si podes graba un pequeño video, a ver si te puedo ayudar.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No me ofendo para nada si editás tu mensaje, sacás este dibujo y ponés en negro lo que agregué en rojo. Es más, si lo hacés, mejor ;-)


----------



## gervit (Sep 9, 2009)

Roro he armado varios circuitos receptores dmx, siempre en protoboard, aun no he armado ninguno sobre plaqueta impresa.
Los que arme estan en los links que indique mas arriba.
Ahora arme ese con los 16f84 y tambien probe otro con un pic 16f876, ya que pude conseguir esos pic.
Voy a tratar de subir un video con las pruebas para que ustedes lo vean.
Tendrias que indicarme bien que necesitas.
Si necesitas con dimer o que solo prenda y apague.

Arme este receptor para 4 canales que solo prende y apaga en cada canal
http://users.skynet.be/epatix/dmx_4ch_rx.htm

Este es con un atmega que no lo arme porque no consigo ese pic, pero creo que ahi esta el pcb.
http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/demux.htm

Lo que me falta probar es con una consola dmx que no tengo, ahora solo estoy probando con la pc y una interface.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola gervit referente al dimmer armaste el esquema que tiene 2 16f84? cual seria el .hex de cada pic del archivo "dimmer de 10 canales.rar" me interesa armarlo que resultados obtuviste?


----------



## gervit (Sep 21, 2009)

Si oscarcito_ale lo arme tal cual esta ahi.
Funciona pero tiene un parpadeo y no se porque.
Estoy investigando.
Probe tambien con 16f628 ( ya que puede funcionar a mas frecuencia que los 16f84)pero me pasa lo mismo.
Lo que no consegui fue el cristal esacto de 7Mhz, tal vez sea eso nose, estoy usando uno de 7,15909.
Si lo armas decinos como te fue.
Y si te puedo ayudar en algo consulta no mas.
Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 21, 2009)

decime gervit el tema de los .hex de cada pic cual seria del receptor dmx (foco1.hex) y cual de la parte de control de pòtencia (foco2.hex)? voy a ver si consigo el de 7 mhz por aca y lo armo


----------



## gervit (Sep 21, 2009)

si foco1 receptor y foco2 salida.
Ademas encontre otro problema, se mezclan los canales adyacentes, es decir, la salida 4 la puedo manejar con canal 4 y 5, por ejemplo.
Si alguien mas lo armo que diga como le fue.


----------



## kmpos87 (Oct 20, 2009)

Buenas, no se de cuento tiempo hace de esto, yo ya cerre la web porque fue una web que pagaba el gobierno gratias durante un año y se acabo el chollo.

Sobre el circuito este, no puedo ni modificar nada no arreglar nada por la sencilla razón que hace muchisimo tiempo que no programao en ASAMBLE, ahora programo en codigo C y del ASAMBLE ya ni me acuerdo apenas y ademas cambiar la frecuencia de los cristales como me han pedido mucha gente por correo, es muy complicado porque tienes que recalcular todos los tiempos y los retardos.

Sobre el parpadeo del canal 3 o 4 en adelante creo que es el fallo del cristal, que no es de 7 Mhz exactos, si no fuese del cristal, sería porque este circuito está preparado para las bombillas incandescentes, los led si notan los 60 Hz de la red eléctrica.

Ahora mismo tengo muchos programas echos sobre DMX para controlar luces RGB de diodos led de alta potencia, flahs, control de motores, etc, etc pero no puedo pasarlos porque se trata de vender juento con un compañero, si no, os lo pasaba.

Por cierto, mi código, practicamente todo el control del receptor DMX (el pic 1, el de la izquierda) fue sacado de esta web http://users.skynet.be/epatix/dmx_4ch_rx.htm , del control del dimer ya se encarga el 2º pic.

Ese circuito lo deje funcionando, así que debe de funcionar si se hace igual, es más, yo uso aun dos placas que deje echas con estos circuito.

Saludos


----------



## gervit (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola kmpos, un gusto realmente que me hallas respondido, y agradecerte nuevamente la información que has puesto al publico.
Algunos problemas ya los he solucionado, y los voy a comentar asi por ahi a alguno le sirve.
1- el problema de la mezcla de los canales, era principalmente un problema del envio de dmx. El programa que utilizo, el manolator y la interface con el 16f84 solo funcionan bien en  pc viejitas, es decir, con micros de hasta 800mhz de velocidad no mas. Con las pc con mucha velocidad sale mal el dmx de manolator con 16f84.
2-este punto es una pavada, pero me paso que al programa molator cuando se usa con la interface 16f84 al que tildar en setup que no se va usar la otra interfase de 256canales con el 16f88.
3-aun me falta probar nuevamente el receptor quetu diseñaste con estos arreglos, pero si he probado con otros receptores ( para dimer es lo que me interesa) y a funcionado a la perfeccion, desaparecio el parpadeo y ya no se mezclan mas los canales.
Luego, Dios mediante, voy a probar con los dos 16f84 de kmpos a ver como funciona ya hi les cuento, aunque aun no consegui el cristal de 7mhz.
Mi idea, que ya he hecho algunas pruebas, es hacerlo solo con un pic, el 16f628a, pero me falta todavia para que quede bien.
Si alguien quiere unirse a este proyecto las puertas estan abiertas, a mi me serviria de mucho ya que hace poco tiempo que estoy programando en essembler y en el tema dmx.
Espero que estos comentarios sean de utilñidad.
Gracias nuevamente kmpos.


----------



## djpusse (Nov 3, 2009)

hola gente, gervit podrias postear el controlador dmx para pc?? tienes el pcb?? que tal anda??

Saludos amigoss

Hasta luego Gracias


----------



## gervit (Nov 24, 2009)

Arme el Manolator ( buscalo con google) en la pagina principal esta el circuito y el software necesario.
Funciona bien con maquinas viejitas (mas bien lentas menos de 800mhz.) pero con maquinas rapidas no funca bien.

Saludos.


----------



## obernardoo (Abr 30, 2010)

Estoy con ganas de armar este famoso Dimmer de 10 canales y haciendo la recopilación de información para empezar, me quedaron unas dudas..

Preguntas para gervit..

-Funciono con el Cristal de 7,15MHz?? O conseguiste de 7MHz exacto?

-Al final utilizaste el pic 16f88?? O era para solucionar un problema de configuración con el Monolator? 

-Cuando comentas que no usaste el receptor de kampos87, solo hiciste la parte del Dimmer (regulador de intensidad para 10 bombillas, según el dibujo)??. Ya probaste con el receptor de Kampos?. Si no es así,  cual estas usando?

-Para emitir la señal DMX voy a usar el Arduino con este Shield
http://iad.projects.zhdk.ch/physicalcomputing/hardware/arduino/dmx-shield-fur-arduino/
Como puedo saber si tendré problemas con la velocidad?, algún consejo?

-Probaste con lámparas incandescentes? Que Triac utilizaste?

Muchas Gracias.. Disculpa por el torbellino de preguntas, pero bueno..  estoy entusiasmado.


----------



## gervit (May 9, 2010)

Hola no hay problema por las preguntas y Disculpa la demora hace mucho tiempo no visito este tema.
Ojala entre todos podamos seguir investigando este tema de los dmx y pc
En cuanto pueda escribo mi experiencia.
Saludos


----------



## davidmodini (Oct 4, 2010)

hola a todo yo he armado el dimmers de 10 canales y no lo he puesto a funcionar devido a que no consigo el cristal de 7 Mhz. hay posibilidad de cambiar el programa u darle otra solucion? soy un poco novato en esto y agradeceria sus comentarios.


----------



## gervit (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola davidmodini yo tengo el mismo problema, no consigo el cristal de 7mhz. Hasta se lo comente a kmpos.
¿No probaste con otro cristal cercano a ver que pasa? sino tendremos que modificar el programa.
Arme otro receptor dmx con 16f628 que funciona bien y si te interesa lo subo.

Fijate que mas arriba hay una respuesta de kmpos. Igual proba con otro crstal a ver que pasa, yo no puedo probar porque ya lo desarme.


----------



## davidmodini (Oct 10, 2010)

gracias gervit por responder es un gusto el que hallas tenido en cuenta mi mensaje, y si me intereza el diagrama con soft del otro circuito. si logro algun avance te lo hago saber. desde ya muchas gracias,


----------



## gervit (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola davidmodini date una vuelta por este foro: Equipos de iluminacion (efectos, roboticas, algo de dmx, y mucho DIY) porque ahi subi el receptor dmx


----------



## omar111 (Ene 3, 2012)

me lo podrias vender?? el circuito de 3 canales o mas pero para led rgb?


----------



## emiiranda (Ago 30, 2012)

este tema esta desactualizado pero igual lanzo un pregunta por si alguien pueda ayudar, he armado el circuito DMX de 4Ch y efectivamente parpadean mucho el chanel 3 y 4, y ya no se que hacer, repare unos bañadores LED RGB que su interfaz DMX se fundieron y quiero adaptar este... pero no puedo todavia usar esta interfaz porque parpadea mucho... si alguien tiene alguna ayuda le agredeceria mucho...


----------



## haloo3000 (Sep 14, 2012)

gervit dijo:


> necesitas controlador, receptor o ambas cosas? el controlador es el emisor dmx y  eso se puede hacer con una pc mas interface, si la qures yo hice una interface que funciona.
> Si queres realizar el controlador sin pc te voy a buscar porque creo que vi algo por ahi.



 a mi me gustaria q me pasaras tu interfaze si se puede


----------



## gervit (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola haloo3000 disculpa la demora, no se si todavia te puede servir esta informacion, pasa que hace tiempo que no visito este post.
la interface que arme y me funciono esta en este link: http://ftpusuarios.ono.com/freedmx/index.html

espero te sea util.





emiiranda dijo:


> este tema esta desactualizado pero igual lanzo un pregunta por si alguien pueda ayudar, he armado el circuito DMX de 4Ch y efectivamente parpadean mucho el chanel 3 y 4, y ya no se que hacer, repare unos bañadores LED RGB que su interfaz DMX se fundieron y quiero adaptar este... pero no puedo todavia usar esta interfaz porque parpadea mucho... si alguien tiene alguna ayuda le agredeceria mucho...



Hola emiranda disculpa la demora hace bastante tiempo que no visito este post, podrias decirme que circuito armaste? yo arme un receptor dmx que me funciono


----------



## haloo3000 (Ene 3, 2013)

si todabia me sirvee, muchas gracias, si alguien tiene algun otro aporte tambien ayuda


----------



## gervit (Ene 20, 2013)

Hay un receptor interesante con un pic atmega 8515-16pu pero primero que aca no lo consigo y despues no se como se programan esos pic


----------



## robertosebastian92 (Jun 5, 2013)

gervit dijo:


> Hola gente, quiero comentarles que construi en protoboar el circuito dmx dimer con los dos pic 16f84 y funciona.
> En la salida probe con leds y resistencias, me falta probar con triacs.
> Lo que noto es que a medida que subo de canales los leds empiezan a parpadear y no se a que se debe.
> No conozco mucho de dmx, recien estoy investigando, si alguien sabe porque ocurre esto me gustaria saberlo.
> Lo estoy probando con una interface por puerto paralelo ( manolator).



Lo que sucede es que esas salidas no son analógicas, son digitales por medio de una pseudo interfaz PWM. si lo haces con un bombillo resistivo incandescente el parpadeo no lo ves, si lo haces con leds si lo vas a ver por qué el led tiene un apagado y encendido casi instantáneo. Saludos

PH-ELECTRONICA


----------

